# Kreis in die Mitte setzen?



## Fall3nAng3l (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich hab da ein Problem, ich soll für einen Kumpel ein Logo machen und hab einen Kreis und brauche jetzt einen Kleineren Kreis in der Mitte. Wie bekomm ich sowas hin?

Screenshot:
http://img201.exs.cx/img201/7603/blabla26ns.jpg

mfg Fall3nAng3l


----------



## zirag (6. Februar 2005)

Mach dir 2 Hilfslinien   50% Horizontal , 50% Vertikal und dann richtet er den Kreis auch an die Mitte aus , da wo sich die beiden Linien schneiden


mfg ZiraG


----------



## Fall3nAng3l (6. Februar 2005)

kann ich irgendwie wie bei Corel hilfslinien einfügen? also gibts dafür einen befehl odaso?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Februar 2005)

Wieso fragst du im Photoshopforum, wenn du es für Corel wissen willst

Ja, irgendwo gibt es auch bei Corel Hilfslinien ( musst mal unter Hilfe gucken ).


----------



## Fall3nAng3l (6. Februar 2005)

nein ich hab gefragt ob das WIE BEI COREL GEHT ^^.


----------



## damo (6. Februar 2005)

Erst einmal die Lineale einschalten und dann quasi aus diesen die Hilflinien ziehen.


----------



## devilrga (6. Februar 2005)

Guck doch in die Hilfe. Da steht wie das geht. Und kein Photoshopuser wird wissen wie das bei Corel Draw geht.

mfg


----------



## Fall3nAng3l (6. Februar 2005)

Ok sry, trotzdem thx an alle.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Februar 2005)

Fall3nAng3l hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein ich hab gefragt ob das WIE BEI COREL GEHT ^^.



Sorry, falsch gelesen...

Hilfslinien in PS:

Entweder ins Menü: Ansicht -> Hilfslinie hinzufügen

oder

Hilflinie/n direkt aus den Seitenlinialen ( wenn nicht eingeblendet , dann STRG + R ) herausziehen


----------



## C4T (6. Februar 2005)

Ähm, das ist alles zu Komplex für so eine kleine Sache.
Wenn du in der Ebene mit deinem Kreis bist, drücke einfach folgende Tastaturkombinationen:

1.) STRG+A
2.) STRG+X
3.) STRG+V

und schon ist dein Kreis in der Mitte 

Gruß,
C4T

PS: Ich rede aber von PS. Mit Corel kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus.


----------

